# capping



## Duster (Nov 14, 2010)

This may be a bit off topic here, sorry. I was thinking about putting my pee in 12oz beer bottles and recapping the bottles. I have never tried this before but after seeing some of the pics on the web I thought this was a great idea. I have available to me several twist off cap bottles, can these be recapped with a standard bottle caper?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 14, 2010)

Duster said:


> This may be a bit off topic here, sorry. I was thinking about putting my pee in 12oz beer bottles and recapping the bottles. I have never tried this before but after seeing some of the pics on the web I thought this was a great idea. I have available to me several twist off cap bottles, can these be recapped with a standard bottle caper?
> Thanks in advance.



Yes you can, I've done it many times with beer and never had a problem , they'll even unscrew!
Just make sure you use new caps.


----------



## SteveL (Nov 15, 2010)

One other quick note. If you are using a wing capper be careful. The glass at the top of a screw off bottle is thiner and can break. If you have a table top capper it will be a lot easier. Other than that, you should be good to go!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont advise it with screw tops but yes it can be done but is at risk of possibly breaking the top of the bottle. Used non screw tops are the way to go. From now on try to buy beer without twist tops like Sam Adams.


----------



## Duster (Nov 15, 2010)

What little beer I drink has to be Killians. However the old man has to have his miller in the bottle


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2010)

Duster said:


> What little beer I drink has to be Killians. However the old man has to have his miller in the bottle


So does Killians come in a screw cap bottle or not?

Steve


----------



## twistedvine (Nov 15, 2010)

I usually put my pee in one of 3 places...

1) a urinal

2) a water closet (toilet)

3) in the woods

Not quite sure why you would want to bottle your pee


----------



## Duster (Nov 16, 2010)

SteveL said:


> One other quick note. If you are using a wing capper be careful. The glass at the top of a screw off bottle is thiner and can break. If you have a table top capper it will be a lot easier. Other than that, you should be good to go!



with this said, has anyone used the Colonna Caper and Corker? If I am going to buy a bench caper I might as well get one that will do corks as well. I was curious how well this one works (or don't). I have heard before that it can deform the caps. I searched you tube for a video of this thing in use but found nothing. Whats everybody's thoughts?


----------



## Duster (Nov 16, 2010)

cpfan said:


> So does Killians come in a screw cap bottle or not?
> 
> Steve



OK You got me there  however it is still better than MGD in my opinion


----------

